# vets in france



## geoffhud (Feb 13, 2012)

hi folks we are going to france and spain in our motorhome in september,can anybody recommend a vets in the region of calais as our dog has to be treated for tapeworm before we travel back


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a look >> here << Geoff.

More useful guides in the yellow dropdown tab at the top.

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi
We went to Dr Petry on the Blvd General De Gaul

Easy to park outside. Be warned (The Sat Nav took us down a tiny dead end close behind her surgery). The surgery is in a private house It is on the large wide main road but quite a quiet area.

We had booked an appointment but had to wait over 45 mins

The vet was lovely and gave the dogs a thorough medical as well.

However we made the mistake our appointment was less than 24 hours before our ferry back to the Uk. We had to change our booking and delay by 6 hours.

Hope this helps

Kev


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Vet*

We also use Dr Petry, don't book just turn up, never had long wait plus she is very good and reasonable.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Remember that the previous rules no longer apply and you now have a seven day window after the treatment, not the 24 hours as before.
So you are not restricted to Calais - could have it done in Spain.
Alan


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

alhod - Remember that the previous rules no longer apply and you now have a seven day window after the treatment, not the 24 hours as before.

It's now FIVE days - not Seven.

It was between 24 and 48 hours but since Jan 1st 2012 that window is now between 24 hours and five days.

You can get your Pet Passport stamped and dated up to 5 days before you return to the UK.

Virtually any Vet throughout Europe is within that time limit and probably the further from the UK crossing you are the cheaper will be the cost.

Any new Vets to add to the Vets List?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Apologies - that is right, 5 days not 7!

Alan


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

alhod said:


> Remember that the previous rules no longer apply and you now have a seven day window after the treatment, not the 24 hours as before.
> So you are not restricted to Calais - could have it done in Spain.
> Alan


Not when we only went to France
lol
lol
lol


----------

